# TC 30 Does not start



## Ronm49r (Jan 12, 2018)

2005 TC 30 Diesel with 4150 hours will not start. Worked for about 1 hour and turned unit off for 15 min. Turned ignition to Pre-heat position and no indicator lights came on, turned to On position and still no indicator lights. Battery good, fuses and fusible link good, ignition switch is closing circuits appropriately. What else can I check and how?
thx


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I assume you load tested the battery and it was good, if so check the battery terminals for corrosion, and the ground cable where it connects to the frame/block.

If there is power from the battery to and through the key switch, check the relays #10, 5, and 8 on the diagram here: https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr58343ar676507


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Welcome to the tractor forum Ronm49r.

First thing to check is for power at the battery terminal on the starter solenoid. If OK, check for power at the keyswitch. If you have power to the keyswitch and are not getting power to the instrument panel, check ground connections at the instrument panel.

I read a post on the internet with this same situation. Turned out to be the safety control module on the firewall under the hood. ($$$)


----------



## tractormike (Jan 12, 2017)

try neutral starting switch or if machine has a starting relay


----------

